# I think tony mason should get a warning



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

...for _attempting _ to wind up old and established members on wdf!!!


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> ...for _attempting _to wind up old and established members on wdf!!!


OLD being the operative word in this case.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

tony mason said:


> OLD being the operative word in this case.


Mods :-o


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Topic:_ I think tony mason should get a warning_


Dear Tony,

*Warning! * I am old! 

:lol: :lol: 



How's that?


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

:roll:Sorry! I am old too.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

tony mason said:


> :roll:Sorry! I am old too.




There we go. Everyone is warned. :lol:


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

tony mason said:


> :roll:Sorry! I am old too.


Not half :roll:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> ...for _attempting _ to wind up old and established members on wdf!!!


I agree


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

tony mason said:


> :roll:Sorry! I am old too.


So is Lee, and David, and Bob, and Connie, and...and....and...


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I agree


What with ? I am so old I cant remember what this is about!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I agree


Thankyou, at least ONe decent response from an established and respected member of wdf. :^o


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> So is Lee, and David, and Bob, and Connie, and...and....and...


Cocoon springs to mind.

Anyone care to dance?


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Not half :roll:


Bring the cocoa and switch the bloody lights out Fraser!!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

tony mason said:


> Cocoon springs to mind.
> 
> Anyone care to dance?


I'm dancing if you're dancing Tony ! Better get your shoes on.


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> I'm dancing if you're dancing Tony ! Better get your shoes on.


Where you put them?
I'm sick of you leaving stuff laid around.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Why didn't someone tell me I was old?

DFrost


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Why didn't someone tell me I was old?
> 
> DFrost


Some people just don't need telling that they're old ! :-D Ask Tony ?


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Some people just don't need telling that they're old ! :-D Ask Tony ?


They will know now
I am ruined
my life is in shreds
tatters
I can only see burning embers where once great fires of passion burned


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

tony mason said:


> They will know now
> I am ruined
> my life is in shreds
> tatters
> I can only see burning embers where once great fires of passion burned


 
Maybe it is time you changed your sig then no ?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

yeah mods, i like a bit of fun but i don't think members should use other members names permanently in their sig.....unless they truly love them


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I did some goesintas and sums, and I guess folks are right - 23 years in the Military - 2 years with a Federal Agency - 22 years with the state cops. Geez, I'm surprised I'm still breathing.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> yeah mods, i like a bit of fun but i don't think members should use other members names permanently in their sig.....unless they truly love them


Hear Hear Peter !!!!

Tony !!!!!!!!!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Tony ?? Tony ?? anybody there ??


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Maggie I love You !!!!


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

I always had a thing about mardy old scots bints.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

tony mason said:


> Maggie I love You !!!!


Well, in that case, it's fine. That Ok with you Peter ?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Tony beware you don't know of the other (now banned) guy - we all thought we had a chance when he got banned then u came along. we aren't even allowed to mention his name on the board.

they say he is crazy jealous o'er his little scottish flower


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Tony beware you don't know of the other (now banned) guy - we all thought we had a chance when he got banned then u came along. we aren't even allowed to mention his name on the board.
> 
> they say he is crazy jealous o'er his little scottish flower


His wee thistle Peter...yeah...I do miss Gerry. Lol


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> *His wee thistle Peter*...yeah...I do miss Gerry. Lol


 
what are you trying to say???


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> what are you trying to say???


Do I need to spell it out ? Have you any idea how creative Tony will get with his sigs now ? :-$


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Its ok Peter

I am used to this kind of woman,,
I used to deal with them a lot when I was a carer at the local old folks home,, its a messy job but someone has to do it!!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

knew you were an OK guy - sacrificing yourself for the good of the community


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Well between you and me Peter,, I heard she has a few quid,, cant last forever now can she?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Lost for words...LMAO


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

That ever happen before?..... Dont swallow the teeth Mags ffs.

More mess!!!!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

tony mason said:


> Well between you and me Peter,, I heard she has a few quid,, *cant last forever now can she*?


 
things can be arranged for a fee


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

tony mason said:


> That ever happen before?..... Dont swallow the teeth Mags ffs.
> 
> More mess!!!!


RElax, it was only temporary !


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> RElax, it was only temporary !


You are so old you can only shout the first half of the word!!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

teeth accidently got spat out halfway through first word


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

tony mason said:


> You are so old you can only shout the first half of the word!!


 
But hey, at least I'm still breathing after it!!!!


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> But hey, at least I'm still breathing after it!!!!


 
You are breathing and after it?

Good enough for me!!! My kind of woman!!!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

after it or past it??


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> after it or past it??


I think he means both...but won't confirm ;-).


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Past it to who?

Oh sorry wrong spelling.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> after it or past it??





maggie fraser said:


> I think he means both...but won't confirm ;-).


 
...in between ?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

tony mason said:


> What with ? I am so old I cant remember what this is about!


Tony, I was just agreeing with you needing a warning. You are out of control!


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Night Maggie!

Quiet when you come up..I need my sleep.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Tony, I was just agreeing with you needing a warning. You are out of control!


Hey he's so old, but he ain't half funny !


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Hey he's so old, but he ain't half funny !


I think he has you stumped Mag!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Hey he's so old, but he ain't half funny !


He kind of looks like Gerry and we know how much you loved Gerry. Tony's a lot closer


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I think he has you stumped Mag!


Chance would be a fine thing Tim..


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I think he has you stumped Mag!


I think you're right ! I'm going to bed !

Actually, no he doesn;t have me stumped, he just hopes I can't stand the pace !!!

I'm gonna stay up all night just to spite him  LOL

Which is more than he can do !


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> He kind of looks like Gerry and we know how much you loved Gerry. Tony's a lot closer


Gerry reincarnated!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> .... I'm gonna stay up all night just to spite him  LOL
> 
> Which is more than he can do !




:lol: :lol: :lol:

Now we have to PG-13 rate the thread.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Now we have to PG-13 rate the thread.


ahh geez, and where is that button.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Me maybe being the oldest but I sure beats the alternative. ;-)


----------

